# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Thắc mắc về bộ lọc nguồn

## Mec Sky

Các pro cho mình hỏi là khi lắp tủ điện máy CNC thì cần mấy bộ lọc nguồn, mình thì nghĩ là cần dùng 1 bộ cho biến tần thôi, còn đường vào các driver chắc không cần. Và mình có 1 con lọc nguồn, 1 đầu ghi là LINE, một đầu ghi là LOAD, thì chắc là điện vào đấu vào LINE, còn điện ra thì lấy ở LOAD đúng không ah? Thanks

----------


## solero

1/ Tốt nhất là những thiết bị nào ăn nguồn điện lưới trực tiếp thì mỗi con 1 lọc nguồn. (VFD 1 cái, Driver ăn 220V thì mỗi con 1 cái, driver ăn điện qua cục nguồn to thì lắp trước nguồn to 1 cái.)
2/ Line (đầu vào) lắp vào lưới, Load (đầu ra) lắp vào tải.
3/ BẮT BUỘC phải nối mass (GND) cho cục lọc nguồn.

----------

loccd

----------


## Mec Sky

> 1/ Tốt nhất là những thiết bị nào ăn nguồn điện lưới trực tiếp thì mỗi con 1 lọc nguồn. (VFD 1 cái, Driver ăn 220V thì mỗi con 1 cái, driver ăn điện qua cục nguồn to thì lắp trước nguồn to 1 cái.)
> 2/ Line (đầu vào) lắp vào lưới, Load (đầu ra) lắp vào tải.
> 3/ BẮT BUỘC phải nối mass (GND) cho cục lọc nguồn.


Vấn đề nối mass cho lọc nguồn thì căng nhỉ, tại các chỗ mình lắp tủ cần có mass theo đúng nghĩa chứ không phải là cứ đóng cái đinh xuống đất là được. Mà nếu không có mass thì lọc chắc coi như không đúng không bạn?

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, vụ mass cho lọc nguồn cũng căng ra phết. Nối mass mà lỡ mass ko nối đất được vì lý do nào đó như đứt dây mass thì có sao ko các bác? Em chỉ sợ tới lúc đó cái thân máy thành ổ cắm điện vĩ đại?

----------

loccd

----------


## solero

> Hmm, vụ mass cho lọc nguồn cũng căng ra phết. Nối mass mà lỡ mass ko nối đất được vì lý do nào đó như đứt dây mass thì có sao ko các bác? Em chỉ sợ tới lúc đó cái thân máy thành ổ cắm điện vĩ đại?


Lúc đó làm quả Alarm GND Fault nữa là ngon. Mất mát thì còi nó hụ, lắp thêm con Timer nữa sao bao giây mà không xử lý thì contactor nó nhảy đánh Uỳnh 1 cái là cả hệ thống ngừng he he.

----------

Gamo

----------


## conga

He he. Cái hôm nọ dùng cái tụ của bietuot em đấu Line là Ra và Load là vào, xong nó chả lên, đảo lại nó cũng chả lên Hoá ra do cái dây nguồn. ha ha! Sau đó hỏi lại thì nhận được câu trả lời như cụ Kem mút, em quen dùng cái lọc nhiễu vuông của hàn , nó ghi rất rõ.

----------

